# Learning French in Dubai



## leeby

Hi All,

Hope you can help.

Im looking to learn French fluently if possible.. Ive tried the Alliance Francais route but to be honest it doesnt suit me.. would prefer one to one tudor.

Does anyone know of anyone who's a native French speaker/teacher who offers one to one tuition or possible groups that meet up to speak French..

Thanks a million
Leeby


----------



## Elphaba

There are several places that offer French classes. Have a look in Time Out or at their website.


----------



## leeby

thanks for that but its more along the lines of Alliance Francais. I was looking for one to one tuition..


----------



## Elphaba

I am sure there are people who would do one to one tuition for you. It is just a case of tracking down the right person.


Are you currently in Dubai?


----------



## mhhoslan

*Learn French*

Hello,

Let me present you my self, basically I'm a system engeneer working in dubai and too much interested teatching people to learn French or Arabic.
My communicative and interactive method puts the accent on oral expression, and the immediate and constant recourse to the French language.
The varied activities, the selective introduction of grammatical explanations and the systemactic, but amusing, correction of pronunciation allow you to grasp the workings of the French language. 
Above all, I take into account your personality, your needs and your expectations in order to be able to provide the most appropriate teaching method and to establish a personalized course programme which will ensure the best results. 

Please if you are interested let me know, I can send you my detail information.

Regards - Mourad



leeby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Im looking to learn French fluently if possible.. Ive tried the Alliance Francais route but to be honest it doesnt suit me.. would prefer one to one tudor.
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone who's a native French speaker/teacher who offers one to one tuition or possible groups that meet up to speak French..
> 
> Thanks a million
> Leeby


----------



## leeby

Yes Im currently living in Dubai.

Hi Mourad would be interested to know more. Have you taught French before or is it just a hobby?

Thanks a million
Leeby


----------



## Elphaba

leeby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Im looking to learn French fluently if possible.. Ive tried the Alliance Francais route but to be honest it doesnt suit me.. would prefer one to one tudor.
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone who's a native French speaker/teacher who offers one to one tuition or possible groups that meet up to speak French..
> 
> Thanks a million
> Leeby


I know of a native French speaking lady who would love to do a 'language swap'. She wants to improve her spoken English & would in return help people with their spoken French. I am sure she could assist with grammar etc too.

Contact Catherine on [email protected]


----------



## Elphaba

Apologies - Catherine's correct email address is

[email protected]



Less, haste more speed! 



_


----------



## [email protected]

bonjour Leeby!

I am hafida a frensh native speaker, i am here in dubai and also a frensh teacher, i have already teach in different school in france but also in the Dubai American academy, i can teach you and help you to practise frensh , tell me more about you and what you are excpecting from me, i think i can help you soon . 

a bientot !


----------



## ohraja

*i want to learn french*

hii 
reed your messg that you can teach french, i m desperate to learn this language
please contact me asap at 055 6949767
i wud be waiting 4 ur call

...davin




[email protected] said:


> bonjour Leeby!
> 
> I am hafida a frensh native speaker, i am here in dubai and also a frensh teacher, i have already teach in different school in france but also in the Dubai American academy, i can teach you and help you to practise frensh , tell me more about you and what you are excpecting from me, i think i can help you soon .
> 
> a bientot !


----------



## ohraja

*i want to learn french*

hii 
reed your messg that you can teach french, i m desperate to learn this language
please contact me asap at 055 6949767
i wud be waiting 4 ur call

...davin



mhhoslan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Let me present you my self, basically I'm a system engeneer working in dubai and too much interested teatching people to learn French or Arabic.
> My communicative and interactive method puts the accent on oral expression, and the immediate and constant recourse to the French language.
> The varied activities, the selective introduction of grammatical explanations and the systemactic, but amusing, correction of pronunciation allow you to grasp the workings of the French language.
> Above all, I take into account your personality, your needs and your expectations in order to be able to provide the most appropriate teaching method and to establish a personalized course programme which will ensure the best results.
> 
> Please if you are interested let me know, I can send you my detail information.
> 
> Regards - Mourad


----------



## Elphaba

It really isn't wise to put your telephone number on a public forum. Not unless you want to receive losts of spam texts. I strongly suggest you remove it.


-


----------



## adlene

*give french lessons*



leeby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Im looking to learn French fluently if possible.. Ive tried the Alliance Francais route but to be honest it doesnt suit me.. would prefer one to one tudor.
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone who's a native French speaker/teacher who offers one to one tuition or possible groups that meet up to speak French..
> 
> Thanks a million
> Leeby


 hi
i ma french teacher in dubai ; i give french lessons for each level ; 
my mail : arabdji @hotmail.fr


----------



## nathlavallee38

[email protected] said:


> bonjour Leeby!
> 
> I am hafida a frensh native speaker, i am here in dubai and also a frensh teacher, i have already teach in different school in france but also in the Dubai American academy, i can teach you and help you to practise frensh , tell me more about you and what you are excpecting from me, i think i can help you soon .
> 
> a bientot !


Hi!

I'm a French native speaker and I'm looking for a teaching job in Dubai. I've been teaching French and English for the last 6 years and I would like to get in touch with Hafida. I'm waiting for some issues and I would probably need some advices.
Merci! Thanks!`
Nathalie


----------



## adlene

Elphaba said:


> There are several places that offer French classes. Have a look in Time Out or at their website.


hi
i give french homme lessons in dubai.i can help .


----------



## nathlavallee38

adlene said:


> hi
> i give french homme lessons in dubai.i can help .


I have a six years experience in French and English teaching and I'm currently looking for a French teaching job in Dubai, preferably in a private school (higher salary leve), but I must admit that there are not much schools offering French lessons. Could you help me?

Nathalie


----------



## firdozheaven

Salam Hafida,
I am Mohd Firdoz.I'd like to learn to speak french.Its my longtime dream.I studied in Alliance Francaise.But now i only know to read and write.I cant speak.So plz help me.I can work hard as much as i can.Plz send mail to [email protected].


----------



## leeby

Hi Hafida,

Thanks so much for the reply and sorry for taking so long, I would like to be able to hold a conversation in French at least so that I can possibly be able to apply for jobs in France?

do you still teach French?

Many thanks


----------



## Xpat

Hey Leeby,

I am also ver interested in learnign spoken french. i am already enrolled in Alliance francaise and read TV5 and CBC Quebec. I need to improve my listening and spoken. Let's get togther and form some French for beginners speaking group.


----------



## dubaieuro

*French native.................*

Hi Leeby,

French native just arrived in Dubai - could help you - email me at [email protected]

Thanks

Hope you can help.

Im looking to learn French fluently if possible.. Ive tried the Alliance Francais route but to be honest it doesnt suit me.. would prefer one to one tudor.

Does anyone know of anyone who's a native French speaker/teacher who offers one to one tuition or possible groups that meet up to speak French..

Thanks a million
Leeby[/QUOTE]


----------



## oubraim

*learning french*



leeby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Im looking to learn French fluently if possible.. Ive tried the Alliance Francais route but to be honest it doesnt suit me.. would prefer one to one tudor.
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone who's a native French speaker/teacher who offers one to one tuition or possible groups that meet up to speak French..
> 
> Thanks a million
> Leeby



Dear

I can offer french courses in dubai if interested le me know 

Regards
Huind


----------



## Guest

I speak french  I'll teach you french if you help me practice my Russian 

BUt even if you do learn to speak, read or write French, where are you going to use it in Dubai?


----------



## Pimpin80

I'm also a native french speaker and i never figured they're would be so much interest for french in Dubai! I have lived in NYC for almost a year and speaking french turned out to be the greatest pick up tool!


----------



## adonist_forever

*French Lang.*



[email protected] said:


> bonjour Leeby!
> 
> I am hafida a frensh native speaker, i am here in dubai and also a frensh teacher, i have already teach in different school in france but also in the Dubai American academy, i can teach you and help you to practise frensh , tell me more about you and what you are excpecting from me, i think i can help you soon .
> 
> a bientot !



Hi,

Its good that there is a professional teacher around. I am interested in learning the language, pls help me understand as to what I need to do.

Thnx...Tushar


----------



## Elphaba

JoeyDee said:


> I speak french  I'll teach you french if you help me practice my Russian
> 
> BUt even if you do learn to speak, read or write French, where are you going to use it in Dubai?



Well I speak French with many of my Lebanese friends. My Arabic is rubbish and they prefer speaking French to English.

Also useful for understanding instructions on items bought in Carrefour 

-


----------



## adonist_forever

*French Lang*



Elphaba said:


> Well I speak French with many of my Lebanese friends. My Arabic is rubbish and they prefer speaking French to English.
> 
> Also useful for understanding instructions on items bought in Carrefour
> 
> -


Hi, Pls help me understand how we go about learning french? Are u willing to teach? Are u good at French grammar?


----------



## Elphaba

adonist_forever said:


> Hi, Pls help me understand how we go about learning french? Are u willing to teach? Are u good at French grammar?


I suggest you look in Time Out for classes or contact people on here who are willing to teach. Perhaps put up a notice inyour local supermarket asking for a tutor.

I have neither the time (three occupations as it is right now!) nor the patience to teach.

Bonne chance. 


-


----------



## adonist_forever

*French Lang.*



Elphaba said:


> I suggest you look in Time Out for classes or contact people on here who are willing to teach. Perhaps put up a notice inyour local supermarket asking for a tutor.
> 
> I have neither the time (three occupations as it is right now!) nor the patience to teach.
> 
> Bonne chance.
> 
> 
> -


----------



## Maz25

adonist_forever said:


>


Alliance Francaise offers french classes. I believe that Eton in Knowledge Village also offers a number of language classes, including french. As it's January, they should be starting the new courses - my flatmate starts her french course this month with Alliance Francaise!

I learnt at school and since I now have a new flatmate, from Paris, I am lucky enough to have someone to practice my french with! 
Lucky me, my other flatmate also speaks Arabic and slowly but surely, I am also picking up a few Arabic words (not enough though to get beyond the 'hello, how are you?, I'm fine' part of the conversation!)


----------



## Guest

Elphaba said:


> Well I speak French with many of my _*Lebanese friends*_. _*My Arabic is rubbish*_ and they prefer speaking French to English.-


hahaha - I deff do not speak French with my Lebanese friends.. I normally just kick back and listen to them think they are mad bourgeoisie  they are too funny - their in their own world!

My Arabic is insanely rubbish... u do not want to hear me sprechenzie arabonix 

-Joey


----------



## 30knots

Maz25 said:


> Alliance Francaise offers french classes. I believe that Eton in Knowledge Village also offers a number of language classes, including french. As it's January, they should be starting the new courses - my flatmate starts her french course this month with Alliance Francaise!
> 
> I learnt at school and since I now have a new flatmate, from Paris, I am lucky enough to have someone to practice my french with!
> Lucky me, my other flatmate also speaks Arabic and slowly but surely, I am also picking up a few Arabic words (not enough though to get beyond the 'hello, how are you?, I'm fine' part of the conversation!)


Hey Maz...are you sure you ONLY need practice...when you tried talking french to my french collegue he quit Barasti 5 minutes later!


----------



## Maz25

30knots said:


> Hey Maz...are you sure you ONLY need practice...when you tried talking french to my french collegue he quit Barasti 5 minutes later!


Ah, but you stayed behind, so I couldn't have been all that bad!!!


----------



## Elphaba

JoeyDee said:


> hahaha - I deff do not speak French with my Lebanese friends.. I normally just kick back and listen to them think they are mad bourgeoisie  they are too funny - their in their own world!
> 
> My Arabic is insanely rubbish... u do not want to hear me sprechenzie arabonix
> 
> -Joey


I know what you mean  but for this lot French is their second language and English their third. It's just less painful all round... 

-


----------



## Xpat

If anyboy has materials for TEF tests I am interested in them.


----------



## anisha

hi,
pls contact me on urgntly as i need french tutions for myslf and my son.

sunil


----------



## dgknair

Mr. Mourad,
Please provide your contact details as I would like to touch base with you to learn French.

Rgds - DGK


----------



## shaban

hi there
i just graduated this year from my college.. and now i'm working there also,
my ever wish is to learn as many forigen languages as i can,
english classes and istitutes here in dubai are so highly expensive, specially for one who still at the beggining of his career like me.
so.. as i can see there's a lot of help offers her for french language teaching.
i am realy desprette for learning other languages starting with french.
of chorse it will support my C.V and help to acieve my dream which is to travel around the world.
plz hafida, adelene or any one can help here.. give it an extra attention and help this "LEARNAHOLIC" guy.
here's my email waiting desprettly for any soon and quick respond

thank u so so much and best of luck for all


----------



## profirpun

thahk


----------



## mfaheem

adlene said:


> hi
> i give french homme lessons in dubai.i can help .


Hi..
I am looking for a native French speaking teacher for my son who is 8 years old and is a beginner. Would you please send me your email address and we can take it from there please. 
Kind rgds
French lessons


----------



## ebsy82

*french private lessons*

Hi Hafida,

A friend of mine and I are interested in taking private french lessons. Can you please send an email on my gmail account with more details on your teaching methods, and how much you charge? My id is ebaa.eltamami Thanks




[email protected] said:


> bonjour Leeby!
> 
> I am hafida a frensh native speaker, i am here in dubai and also a frensh teacher, i have already teach in different school in france but also in the Dubai American academy, i can teach you and help you to practise frensh , tell me more about you and what you are excpecting from me, i think i can help you soon .
> 
> a bientot !


----------

